# Question about Meopta Opemus 6a Enlarger



## ogorriz (May 1, 2018)

Hello. 

I am building my own lab at home again, after 20 years away from film. A good friend gave me a Meopta 6a head without the column, and now I need to buy it separately, something that seems quite difficult.

Found online a Meopta 5 enlarger very cheap (15€) one hour by car from home. The head will probably be damaged but the column seems to be fine.

*My question is:* Does anybody know if the opemus 6a head will fit in the Op. 5 column? If so, I will spend the time to go for it.

Thank you.


----------



## webestang64 (May 1, 2018)

I think that should work. 

Here are some reference links......

Enlargers | Meopta

Opemus 6a | Meopta


----------

